# Hi Vis On Motorcycle



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Heard this today from a motorcyclist who is touring France this summer that everyone on a motorcycle needs to have a hi vis vest on and a reflective band on helmet. No reason to disbelieve him as he's been touring for years.

Joe


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Another one of sarkovsky ideas.
Not enforcable until next year.

http://www.motorcyclenews.com/MCN/N...vis-gear-compulsory-in-france-from-next-year/

Hi vis vest is useless on sports bikes. Unless you are following of course.
If facing oncomming bike and you can`t see headlight on you should not be driving.
Is it hi vis for pedestrians next.

Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes I heard this too but I think it's over 125cc so won't effect us or most scooters which is just as well as mrs d definately wouldnt wear one!


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I'd read the MCN article earlier this year. Even its headline is misleading, going on to say that only 150cm square (30cm by 5cm for instance) reflective, not hi-viz, is required. The intention being an armband will suffice, or a jacket like mine which has slightly more than that anyway.

A hi-viz vest is not whats supposedly coming at all, and as Dave suggests above, is not a good thing on a bike 

Unless your friend has better definite info?

From http://www.mag-uk.org/en/newsdetail/a6935

"The French Government has finally confirmed how it will implement new regulations for motorcyclists regarding reflective clothing and number plates.

As of 1st Jan 2013 it will be an offence, punishable through a fine and the loss of points, (in France you lose them, don't gain them) not to wear at least 150cm2 of relective clothing between the waist and the shoulders and not to be using an enlarged number plate.

You may remember that this was first mooted as an accident reduction issue, but most accidents involve 125cc bikes and below, and these are exempt from the new rules.

Riders in France must already use their headlights all the time and carry reflective stickers on their helmets.

You may also remember that the French Government then said the regulations were to ensure other motorists could see if riders were lying in the middle of the road at night...

FFMC's Frederic Jeorge said "It will be considered almost as bad as driving without a helmet, even if you are wearing full leather armour, on a bike with the headlights on and knowing that our helmets already have 4 mandatory reflective stickers... Also, it will NOT include the mopeds and 125cc, where's the logic?"

Logic? We are not sure that's generally considered when creating legislation for motorcyclists."

Also http://ukfrancebikers.com/2012/03/2...a-halt-in-demand-of-new-road-safety-measures/


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

So what about the "If you are legal in your own EU country you are legal throughout the EU".

Dave p


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

If it only applies to bikes over 125cc, I find that rather illogical. Small bikes pootling along at 25mph would be more of a hazzard than larger capacity bikes which can keep up with the traffic flow.
Why not just stick a reflective patch on the bike rather than the rider - no chance of forgetting to put it on before you ride off.
As reflective materials are designed to reflect a light beam, they will only be useful at night when the car head-lights are on - when the bikes lights are also on !


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Just to update, now thrown out, no longer required 

http://www.magireland.org/2012/campaigns/hiviz/french-riders-defeat-mandatory-reflective-armbands/


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I get annoyed when cyclists do not wear a reflective jacket. Also when motorcyclists do not have their lights on in daylight.I always tell them it helps old foggies like me to see them, then we can decide if we hit them or not. :lol: the humour tends to diffuse their irritation at being told what they should be doing.
I am all for anything that makes pedestrians/cyclists/bikers easier to see daytime or nightime.cuts down on all the polishing I have to do on the front of the motor.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds like a damned good reason to avoid France, they think up daft ideas up daily, they even thought they could invade us a couple of times, they do nice work with snails though, yummety yum yum.

If Europe really wanted to make motorcycling safer they'd make it compulsory to pass your test on a bike before you could drive a car, then everyone would be bike aware, instead of just us long suffering bikers, and few who can actually look through their windows, when they can be bothered to clean the mist off them that is, but then they'd have to stop their in depth conversation about some crap or other.

Sort of to the side of topic, next time you're out driving just notice how much attention is through the windscreen of the cars with 2 or more people in them, 50% would be really good, when I'm driving I don't feel the need to look at my passenger to have a conversation, my attention is on driving and I prefer to listen to the radio anyway rather than talk, SWMBO likes to tell me important stuff as I'm approaching road hazards like island and busy junctions. I just switch off and ask her what was so important that it couldn't wait two minutes until it was safe for me to actually listen, I love her to bits but sometime, I could......

Heading for shelter>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*vest of invisibilty*

I wear one at all times on construction sites and they have a curious effect. Once donned you become "invisible " no one questions what your doing, where your going or who you are.
its the same effect used by con men the world over i think

sue and andrew


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

another crazy frog rule, and for me yet another reason to avoid France on a bike.

what a shame the Chunnel doesn't come out in Belgium


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

French bikers have maybe the toughest test to pass (i did it, so i know). It involves speed and swerving, and not much else. It takes about 30 hours, even if you are a brilliant rider, and costs about a thousand euros, depending where you are.

You are never taught how to ride slowly - just quickly. It's all about speed. No wonder so many of them die on the roads (a quarter of road deaths, i think i rememeber, without googling it). I'm no slouch (145mph record on an Autobahn, love the perepherique), but i nearly didnt pass because i rode too slow on my 'piste' test.

Doesnt matter what visibility they wear, riding as they do - death will always catch out a significant number of them.


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

cabby said:


> I get annoyed ........ when motorcyclists do not have their lights on in daylight.I always tell them it helps old foggies like me to see them, then we can decide if we hit them or not. :lol: the humour tends to diffuse their irritation at being told what they should be doing.
> cabby


Doing anything out of sheer routine/habit can be dangerous.

If the sun is low and behind the motorcyclist and he/she has their headlight on, they will be nigh on invisible. Under these circumstances you are better off with your lights off.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bigtwin said:


> If the sun is low and behind the motorcyclist and he/she has their headlight on, they will be nigh on invisible. Under these circumstances you are better off with your lights off.


That in all my years on a bike never occurred to me.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

My biking days are over, but we had four BMW's in a row before I stopped, others previously as well.

Regarding Hi-Vis jackets, I like the principal, and I carry orange and yellow versions in my car, plus a full orange weather jacket as well. We regularly go onto the railways in our business and they are required always, even if you are just delivering to site. Many of our customers require you to have them on while in their premises if you are in the yards or warehouses.

Regarding bikes, it shouldn't be that much of a problem to have a reflective panel or arm sleeves on a bike suit, one of my waterproofs that was made in Finland had built-in panels that were very visible at night, the suit was silver as well, better than black.

I think that a standard hi-vis vest would be a waste of time, but a suitable 'add-on' wouldn't be a bad idea.

Peter


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> bigtwin said:
> 
> 
> > If the sun is low and behind the motorcyclist and he/she has their headlight on, they will be nigh on invisible. Under these circumstances you are better off with your lights off.
> ...


Did it never happen to you or did you just not notice?

If the former, you should get out more!! 

If you ride in the autumn/spring in an easterly/westerly direction in early evening/morning you WILL encounter this situation.

Most people either never switch their lights on or keep them on all the time. I'm simply advocating that you consciously think about what makes you visible/invisible.

There are times when 'rules' are inappropriate.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bigtwin said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > bigtwin said:
> ...


Like a lot of us on here I learned to ride when there was sod all traffic so we had the luxury of watching it get more & more dense including the quality of the drivers, so quite how new drivers cope is beyond me.

As for riding the bike, I made a point of always watching the front wheel of anything about to join along my path, get as near to the crown of the road as safely possible so I stood out, watch out for L plates and cloth caps, youngsters in cars with the music up loud anyone in front of me, at my side & behind me and generally use my mirrors as the buggers behind can make a mess of you too.

I sincerely hope that the Lotto fairy visits me while I'm still capable of chucking a leg over some thing hot and throbbing Preferably with the HD logo on it.

And there's no truer saying than:-

There are bold bikers. There are old bikers, but not so many old, bold bikers, but fortunately I'm one of them, having been a bike courier in London and Leeds for a few years in the 80s, only fell off on the early morning bus Diesel spills, no accidents at all.

Kev.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I still get the urge to go out and have a ride, but I go and lay down for a while and it passes...  

I only had one fall, that was out in the sticks, a herd of cows had got out and cr*pped all over the road, I came round a blind corner and had nowhere to go. Just laid it down, hardly a mark on me but the fairing on the R100RS was damaged.

Farmer didn't want to know, nor did his insurers.

Next was a R100RS and that was the last one.

Peter


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Old thread revitalised

New law in effect from 1 Jan 2016

See the link

http://www.connexionfrance.com/hi-v...lists-scooters-france-16936-view-article.html

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I sincerely hope that the Lotto fairy visits me while I'm still capable of chucking a leg over some thing hot .
> 
> Kev.


A lot of us would like that too.:wink2:

tony0


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HarleyDave said:


> Old thread revitalised
> 
> New law in effect from 1 Jan 2016
> 
> ...


So 'carry' vest and triangle.

Where do you carry the triangle- even the folding ones - on a moped?

Polite answers only please.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> So 'carry' vest and triangle.
> 
> Where do you carry the triangle- even the folding ones - on a moped?
> 
> Polite answers only please.


I read it as "Riders" must carry a vest. "Drivers" (of cars/vans/motorhomes etc. presumably) must carry a vest and a triangle.

There, that was polite :wink2:


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

barryd said:


> Yes I heard this too but I think it's over 125cc so won't effect us or most scooters which is just as well as mrs d definately wouldnt wear one!


What a Triangle :surprise::surprise:

M


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The fact that they mention the €11 fine which was the same as the one for not carrying the Breathalyser is enough to tell me its just another daft French law that nobody will take any notice of including the Rozzers.

EDIT: me included.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Bloody typical, saying you will not wear one,How else are us older drivers supposed to be able to see who we knock off their bikes/scooters.>>

But seriously I have always said that cyclists and other two wheeled riders should wear a reflective jacket. Black outfits at night time without lights and in bad weather is just asking to be a casualty.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> Bloody typical, saying you will not wear one,How else are us older drivers supposed to be able to see who we knock off their bikes/scooters.>>
> 
> But seriously I have always said that cyclists and other two wheeled riders should wear a reflective jacket. Black outfits at night time without lights and in bad weather is just asking to be a casualty.
> 
> cabby


Well cyclists maybe but last time I looked my scooter has a blooming great red light on the back and a reflective number plate. If car drivers cant see that then I doubt wearing a spazy yellow jacket will stop them driving into me.

Its a bit like those red and white chevron things your supposed to have in Italy and Spain for your bike rack. Pointless.

I think the French a year or two ago passed another law where your supposed to have "official" reflective stickers on your helmets. Nobody as far as I can see has followed that one either.

No doubt someone has a vested interest. Didnt Sarkozy's brother supply the breathalysers?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> No doubt someone has a* vested* interest. Didnt Sarkozy's brother supply the breathalysers?


Did you think you could slip that past us un-noticed?:surprise:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I think the helmet stickers are theoretically a requirement - but as you say - nobody seems to bother.

I invariably cross to Dunkerque every year for my trip to the H-D Super Rally and I don't have reflective stickers on any of my helmets (Oooer!)

I suppose all new helmets bought in France will be compliant so eventually it'll be in place - except for us visitors of course...

I also noticed that the fine for not wearing the HiViz was enforceable if you have stopped at the roadside due to breakdown or other emergency - So it'll be OK to stop to admire the scenery will it?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> The fact that they mention the €11 fine which was the same as the one for not carrying the Breathalyser is enough to tell me its just another daft French law that nobody will take any notice of including the Rozzers.
> 
> EDIT: me included.


Barry, you need to think a bit more about carrying one/two, it'd have at least two purposes as per the MoHo rules, it'd give you something to kneel on when trying to figure out what you broke this time, and something for you both to sit on while waiting to be recovered.

It'll become compulsory at some point once every one has had chance to get one, good idea for small two wheelers, can't see many wearing them on big bikes though, look a total a**t.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Barry, you need to think a bit more about carrying one/two, it'd have at least two purposes as per the MoHo rules, it'd give you something to kneel on when trying to figure out what you broke this time, and something for you both to sit on while waiting to be recovered.
> 
> It'll become compulsory at some point once every one has had chance to get one, good idea for small two wheelers, can't see many wearing them on big bikes though, look a total a**t.


If it becomes compulsory one would have to carry 4 - 2 to wear and 2 to kneel on, although I would prefer something thicker for kneeling, or even lying underneath - with electrical cord in hand:laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Barry, you need to think a bit more about carrying one/two, it'd have at least two purposes as per the MoHo rules, it'd give you something to kneel on when trying to figure out what you broke this time, and something for you both to sit on while waiting to be recovered.
> 
> It'll become compulsory at some point once every one has had chance to get one, *good idea for small two wheelers, can't see many wearing them on big bikes though, look a total a**t*.


So its ok to look a tit on a scooter but not a big bike then? Tit!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> So its ok to look a tit on a scooter but not a big bike then? Tit!


No, it's never okay to look a tit Barry, but you pull it off so well mate, sorry, but you make it too easy sometimes


----------

